# Marshall Mode Four Is Shit?



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys, ive owned my marshall mode four for about 6 months now, and when i first got it it sounded decent, nice and loud and such. But recently its making my ears bleed, it just sounds terrible, ive had to revert to using my line 6 floor pod which i think is pretty sad. 

Im looking for a good metal tone somewhere along the lines of Unearth mixed in with a bit of Bodom and BMFV and the like. Im running it through a Marshall MF280A cab, and im using a Ibanez Rgr420 (stock everything) and a Esp Ltd Alexi-600 (stock) So i would greatly appreciate it if anyone could give me a few tips or some good settings please?

Thank you all
Michael


----------



## col (Dec 2, 2010)

Try backing down the gain and treble, maybe boosting it.

If that doesn't help maybe it's just not for you? I personally have no experience with those amps.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you ever changed the tubes?


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 2, 2010)

mode four amp doesnt have tubes. 

Use the 2nd channel (the bottom left channel) I found that one the best for metalcore, the 4th channel is way too much gain. 

ease back on the gain too, it's got shitloads. 

Download my old bands first album, it was tracked with a mode four and 5150

AN EVENT OF THE FALLEN: Antagonist A.D. - These Cities, Our Graves [2006]

I sold my mode four pretty quickly, I didnt like it. The cabinets are AWESOME though!


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 2, 2010)

Col, yeah ive tried all sorts of settings eh and im thinking its not for me but im not too sure what is for me and im strapped for cash too.

Thanks xCaptainx ill try that thank you, yeah the od2 just rapes everything till it sounds terrible no matter what, i will download that, i hope to report back with good news haha, agreed though the mf cabs are amazing


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a mode four head also, could not get it to sound good for my music :/ the cab is a beast though 

Try getting a 5150 or a 6505


----------



## TMM (Dec 2, 2010)

xCaptainx said:


> mode four amp doesnt have tubes.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think that's actually true. My understanding was that it's a hybrid head, tube preamp + SS poweramp.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2010)

TMM said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think that's actually true. My understanding was that it's a hybrid head, tube preamp + SS poweramp.



It has a single 12AX7 tube in each of two "independent" preamp circuits (non-cascading). Technically it's hybrid, but having played a few, I wouldn't exactly call them "tube amps".


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 2, 2010)

The Marshall Mode Four isn't gonna give u what u are lookin for. They just sound muddy and fuzzy and harsh to me... not thick, present and aggressive like the tones of the band u are lookin to emulate. Sell the MF head, keep the cab and buy a 5150/6505 to run thru it. That ll give u what u are lookin for.


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2010)

Or you can see if your guitar is having the problems and not the amp?

Set the EQ flat and work from there.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 2, 2010)

warlock7strEMG said:


> The Marshall Mode Four isn't gonna give u what u are lookin for. They just sound muddy and fuzzy and harsh to me... not thick, present and aggressive like the tones of the band u are lookin to emulate. Sell the MF head, keep the cab and buy a 5150/6505 to run thru it. That ll give u what u are lookin for.


 
that's exactly what I did. Got all of Unearth's settings when they used my gear as backline


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2010)

*Use Your Ears*


----------



## CynicEidolon (Dec 2, 2010)

col said:


> Try backing down the gain and treble, maybe boosting it.
> 
> If that doesn't help maybe it's just not for you? I personally have no experience with those amps.



So back off the gain then, boost it for more gain? ...odd concept to me. 



budda said:


> *Use Your Ears*



Bob Heil says so.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah I thought it was a hybrid head too. Prob better off getting another head, but those tubes are only 10-15 bucks a piece.


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 2, 2010)

CynicEidolon said:


> So back off the gain then, boost it for more gain? ...odd concept to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Heil says so.



yep, very popular concept. throw a tubescreamer or gt-od in front of it and see what you get. even if you do decide to get rid of it and buy a 5150 you're still going to want to use a boost. so it's not like you're pissing away money on something you'll never use. 

i like the mode 4 heads. when they're set right, with the right guitar/pups running through it they can sound pretty damn good imo.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> i like the mode 4 heads. when they're set right, with the right guitar/pups running through it they can sound pretty damn good imo.





While I'm not sure they're particularly great for leads, they are some seriously grinding heads for rhythm.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 2, 2010)

CynicEidolon said:


> So back off the gain then, boost it for more gain? ...odd concept to me.


 
Turning down the gain will get rid of Fizz, boosting it will give you that Gain back without Fizz.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm... I see. Never works that way for me.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 2, 2010)

CynicEidolon said:


> Hmmm... I see. Never works that way for me.


 
I can turn the gain to 8 on my 6505+ to get a real saturated tone. But it gives a lot of fizz and noise and generally sounds like shit. It doesn't give saturation in palm mutes, if you know what I mean. 

The OD gives me a saturated tone and a nice tight feel with my gain on 4.
Real nice crunch even in palm mutes.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 2, 2010)

haha I'm glad you said your last sentence. Having a 5150 gain on 8 would be mental! I used to run mine on four, with an OD808 boost. Perfect metalcore setup.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Dec 2, 2010)

I see. I'm curious though... All "gain" is is adding more voltage to a source designed to not handle that much thus "driving" the said equipment into distortion. So, cutting voltage then adding voltage seems rather redundant... It seems to me that rather than a "boost" your "boost pedal" is actually just eq'ing the shit out you don't want. Why not just use an EQ and save your dynamics? 

Just a thought.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 2, 2010)

CynicEidolon said:


> So, cutting voltage then adding voltage seems rather redundant...


 
I think it comes down to WHERE the "boost" is added.

With the OD I thought it was always more the case of boosting the input signal BEFORE it hits the preamp. Yes the EQ plays a huge role in the whole concept, I guess its just like using 2 preamps in a chain.

EDIT: Sorry for the thread derailment...


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 2, 2010)

well i tried all different settings again last night, on all the 4 channels and im pretty sure its just not for me. So im keen to sell it, but living in australia its hard to get a good amp without raping the shit out of my wallet, and living in a city that lacks a decent guitar store.

so really now its more of a "can you help me replace my mf" thread. with that being said most of you guys are saying 5150 or 6505, but i most likely wouldnt be able to try one out so are they going to get me a solid tone without being able to try it out? or are there any others?

Thanks for all the help and suggestions so far guys


----------



## Razzy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drag00nlanc3r said:


> well i tried all different settings again last night, on all the 4 channels and im pretty sure its just not for me. So im keen to sell it, but living in australia its hard to get a good amp without raping the shit out of my wallet, and living in a city that lacks a decent guitar store.
> 
> so really now its more of a "can you help me replace my mf" thread. with that being said most of you guys are saying 5150 or 6505, but i most likely wouldnt be able to try one out so are they going to get me a solid tone without being able to try it out? or are there any others?
> 
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions so far guys


 
If you play metal and don't give a fuck about your clean tone, then the 5150 or 6505 amp would be the way to go. They are THE go-to amps for metal.I guarantee you'd be able to get any good metal tone out of one provided you play with the EQ, and boost it.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 2, 2010)

musicshack in rockhampton stock peavey. They should be able to get a 6505 in for you to try. Otherwise check e-mail or brisbane, 5150's are priced really well secondhand.


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 2, 2010)

Well cleans i dont use often enough to really need them so if thats the case il be looking out for a 5150 or 6506 and a tubescreamer pedal to boost either one? im a bit broke at the moment, just bought my first sevenstring  Xiphos707. Musicshack, ive never seen or heard of them, theres only green brothers thats the only music store in Rockshithampton, il probably just scout the 'bay and tradingpost and such. Thanks guys


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 2, 2010)

I found musicshack and the shop you were speaking of on google ^_^ hehe.


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 2, 2010)

oh shit, my bad lol i quickly googled musicshack though and it didnt come up with anything in rocky


----------



## CynicEidolon (Dec 2, 2010)

Drag00nlanc3r said:


> well i tried all different settings again last night, on all the 4 channels and im pretty sure its just not for me. So im keen to sell it, but living in australia its hard to get a good amp without raping the shit out of my wallet, and living in a city that lacks a decent guitar store.
> 
> so really now its more of a "can you help me replace my mf" thread. with that being said most of you guys are saying 5150 or 6505, but i most likely wouldnt be able to try one out so are they going to get me a solid tone without being able to try it out? or are there any others?
> 
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions so far guys




Are you listening to this in your bedroom? In a bathroom? Jam space... What have you?? I HATE my main rig in a live room. Sounds nasty and thin... But, when I take it to the studio in a well balanced room, I like my rig over ANY amp combo. Mesa, Fryette, Diezel... What have you. Remember that sound is air moving... How does the air move where you are? (IE... What does the room sound like?)

EDIT: I'm really trying to get you to not have to sell your rig. There are almost always good tone available. There are just more factors than the amp and cab. A TON more.


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 2, 2010)

well im in my bedroom which is a "decent size" its well ventilated, but fairly full, the mf is sitting next to my mg halfstack and they sound terrible here, but even when i move to a different room say the lounge (which is 3x bigger) it still sounds bad.

im moving house soon too which is good my new room will be massive so that might help, i know im stuck with the mf for a while so ill keep trying but im looking at the 6505 and the plus model, is there any noticible difference?


----------



## CynicEidolon (Dec 2, 2010)

While size changes things... that doesn't mean it's a good sounding room. Look into acoustic theory a little and you'll see what I mean. The difference is a good percentage of what you hear out of your amp. I think you will be able to get a tone you like from your current amp. 

I'm not going to say, "Well, you tried the cliche, typical stuff... Buy the amp everyone else has." I think it's a cop out. 99% of getting a good tone is understanding what SOUND is.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 2, 2010)

hahah yeah but look at your signature man  


Seriously I think you'd be happier with a I've had a mode four, 5150 (x3) jcm800 (x2) HD147, Vetta, HD500, Krank and used a variety of backline on tour (dual/triple rect, framus, deizel, orange, gah way too many list) 

The mode four is the only amp I wouldnt go back to using. 

100 demons great a workable tone from theirs on their self titled album. Although I have no idea if they actually recorded with a mode four or not (they use them on their videos)


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 2, 2010)

True, i will look into that, Im glad someone thinks so haha, im not too sure anymore, ive had it for going on 7 months now and im sure people who have had their amp for that long has the tone they want without using a Line 6 pedal.. But i will keep trying to get it Thank you CynicEidolon


----------



## getaway_fromme (Dec 2, 2010)

Drag00nlanc3r said:


> well i tried all different settings again last night, on all the 4 channels and im pretty sure its just not for me. So im keen to sell it, but living in australia its hard to get a good amp without raping the shit out of my wallet, and living in a city that lacks a decent guitar store.
> 
> so really now its more of a "can you help me replace my mf" thread. with that being said most of you guys are saying 5150 or 6505, but i most likely wouldnt be able to try one out so are they going to get me a solid tone without being able to try it out? or are there any others?
> 
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions so far guys



So I just picked one up for DIRT CHEAP...I have to say its kinda hard to dial in, but try this before you sell it

OD1 
gain - just below 3:00
Tone Matrix - 2
Bass - 2:00
Mid - 3:00
Treb - Just before 3:00
Resonance - 3:00
Presence - 1:00

with a tube screamer w/ 
gain - just before 2:00
Level - max


Just got a damn near Dual Rec from that...It is possible. Don't use OD2


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 2, 2010)

getaway_fromme said:


> So I just picked one up for DIRT CHEAP...I have to say its kinda hard to dial in, but try this before you sell it
> 
> OD1
> gain - just below 3:00
> ...




thanks man i just tried that one now (but i lack a TS) and i have to admit its better than anything else ive tried, but it still lacks that body and power to it, i can barely get any harmonics (most likely cause of my Emg-Hz) but def better than the rest. 

Im keen on trying those 5150, 6505(or +) or lol an axefx ( yeah i know if i cant make this sound good good luck on a Axefx)


----------



## Razzy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drag00nlanc3r said:


> thanks man i just tried that one now (but i lack a TS) and i have to admit its better than anything else ive tried, but it still lacks that body and power to it, i can barely get any harmonics (most likely cause of my Emg-Hz) but def better than the rest.
> 
> Im keen on trying those 5150, 6505(or +) or lol an axefx ( yeah i know if i cant make this sound good good luck on a Axefx)



A boost will give all of that back to you, even with EMG-HZ's.


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 2, 2010)

well id like to get a Tube screamer, but theres a few out there isnt there? what ones the legit for metal? also i had a Emg- PA2 boost switch but it broke and i dont see a refund being given to me


----------



## getaway_fromme (Dec 2, 2010)

Razzy said:


> A boost will give all of that back to you, even with EMG-HZ's.



Yup. It really makes the biggest difference in the world. Before I ever used a boost, no amp sounded good enough to me. Really. try it with an ibanez TS9 or 808 and you will be very happy.

EDIT: You're not getting any harmonics because the amp gain is too low. The Tubescreamer will give you nice, tight, in your face gain added to the low amp gain. Then just control the bass knob on the amp independent to how you like it and you're good to go. I use gobs of bass for my tone and it sounds good dimed or down to half.


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 2, 2010)

getaway_fromme said:


> Yup. It really makes the biggest difference in the world. Before I ever used a boost, no amp sounded good enough to me. Really. try it with an ibanez TS9 or 808 and you will be very happy.
> 
> EDIT: You're not getting any harmonics because the amp gain is too low. The Tubescreamer will give you nice, tight, in your face gain added to the low amp gain. Then just control the bass knob on the amp independent to how you like it and you're good to go. I use gobs of bass for my tone and it sounds good dimed or down to half.



this i will do, if i can find one cheap enough at the moment, keen to sell my mg halfstack lol hopefully the parents will let me. Thank you all so much, still might sell it though haha


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 3, 2010)

Get a boost first as you will want one with a 6505. MXR GT-OD is AWESOME with the 6505. also, Maxon OD808 is another go-to boost pedal.

If you wanna sell the MF cab let me know! but that cab with a 6505 and boost will demolish buildings.

BTW, Marshall gear is pretty easy to move in Australia


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for the pedal suggestions dude, i think ill be keeping the mf cab, this thing slays my friends 1960A cab, and i used it with his jvm410 and it sounds good. do you have a rough estimate of how much those pedals are?


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 3, 2010)

The MXR GTOD which is also a ZW-44 overdrive is anywhere between 200-250. The maxon may be a little more but could be had for around the same with a bit of hunting.

There are cheaper options. Like the Ibanez TS-7 or the Digitech Bad Monkey. I use the MXR GTOD I used to use the TS9 but prefer the MXR as it sounds more organic and doesn't cut as much (if any) bass.

What kinda tone you goin for?


----------



## MTech (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't really see it being too great for the type of tone you mention (at least those bands) on the other hand I disagree with saying that amp can't be heavy/thick seeing as Hatebreed seem to have no problem doing just that with them.... With the bands you mentioned you'd be best going with a Boosted JCM800 as it'll achieve tones of every one of those bands rather then 1 of the 3 really well.... or even a Lee Jackson like the Ampeg VL-502 which there's one on eBay for $300 right now.




Boost wise get the Maxon OD808


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 3, 2010)

Cybersyn im going for a good solid metal tone (Unearth, Bodom, Bullet, Winds of plague) so just a great tone really and its not cutting it, i dont mean to sound like it cant go heavy but when you turn up the gain on it, it just gets too fuzzy and muddy and sounds like shit, it lacks brightness and definiton, so pre much its sludge In my opinion though.

I have no doubt they can get it to sound good, but idk they probs have an elaborate pedalboard and rack as i do not. Man if only i had the 300 or more to get pedals and or new amp, but i just bought my first seven which im so keen for (Ibanez Xiphos 7) so im broke, and if anything i might just sell the head and my mg half stack and fund a new head amp.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 3, 2010)

try to get that tube screamer bro


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 3, 2010)

Wookieslayer said:


> try to get that tube screamer bro



Dude im going to try, that seems like a good option right now, then if i still dont like it, il keep the pedal and get a new head  but bro, what one ts808 or modded one theres a few on the 'bay, which one should i get?


----------



## getaway_fromme (Dec 3, 2010)

Drag00nlanc3r said:


> Dude im going to try, that seems like a good option right now, then if i still dont like it, il keep the pedal and get a new head  but bro, what one ts808 or modded one theres a few on the 'bay, which one should i get?



You don't need a modded one, just a regular ts 808 or a ts9. I'm using the MF head with a digitech DF-7 on the tubescreamer sim and it sounds pretty fuckin killer. Seriously. You will not need to sell it, but a 6505 would be better anyway


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 3, 2010)

Drag00nlanc3r said:


> thanks for the pedal suggestions dude, i think ill be keeping the mf cab, this thing slays my friends 1960A cab, and i used it with his jvm410 and it sounds good. do you have a rough estimate of how much those pedals are?


Oh yes the MF cabs are awesome, I own one and plan to stay with it for a loooooooong time, if you wanna get rid of the head, just sell the head. I had the opportunity to listen to both a MF280 and 400 with the same amp, I prefer the 280 tonally but both were killer. And certainly much better than a random 1960a. (Now also remember 1960a build quality isn't that bad and putting speakers you like in is likely to give good results.)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 3, 2010)

I've heard guys get great tones out of the Mode Four.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 3, 2010)

Drag00nlanc3r said:


> Dude im going to try, that seems like a good option right now, then if i still dont like it, il keep the pedal and get a new head  but bro, what one ts808 or modded one theres a few on the 'bay, which one should i get?



if you are gonna go for a TS, got a BBE Green Screamer. they sound like an OD808 or TS808 but with a hair more gain, they cut out less bass and are true bypass. they are about the same price as a TS9 here, but in a back to back comparison the BBE kicked its ass. built like a tank too. and even if it doesnt make u wanna keep ur Mode Four, i know for a fact they sound killer in front of a 5150/6505


----------



## Drag00nlanc3r (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, in a way i dont really wanna sell the head, but if the tube screamer doesnt help, then i will be on the lookout for a 6505 i know that the 5150 and 6505 are pre much the same but is there any difference? like how much better is the 6505+ over the normal?


----------



## budda (Dec 3, 2010)

CynicEidolon said:


> I see. I'm curious though... All "gain" is is adding more voltage to a source designed to not handle that much thus "driving" the said equipment into distortion. So, cutting voltage then adding voltage seems rather redundant... It seems to me that rather than a "boost" your "boost pedal" is actually just eq'ing the shit out you don't want. Why not just use an EQ and save your dynamics?
> 
> Just a thought.



The boost tightens the lows and changes the midrange response of your amp, it's not so much about the gain. Some people set their boost pedals for unity gain and use the pedal as more of an EQ. A parametric would probably do a better job, but would cost twice as much if not more.


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 4, 2010)

Drag00nlanc3r said:


> Thanks guys, in a way i dont really wanna sell the head, but if the tube screamer doesnt help, then i will be on the lookout for a 6505 i know that the 5150 and 6505 are pre much the same but is there any difference? like how much better is the 6505+ over the normal?



there is no difference between the 5150 and 6505, none. as for "how much better is the 6505+" it's opinion. i would never take a 6505+ over a 6505, the original _sounds_ better to me. a lot of people will agree with me and a lot will disagree, one isnt better than other, they're just different. try them both and see which one you like.


----------

